# oncontextmenu="return false" onselectstart="return false"



## an_dy (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum. Bis jetzt konnte ich meine Problem immer mit der Suche lösen. Doch nun habe ich eine Frage zu oncontextmenu="return false" onselectstart="return false".
Ich habe das im body-Tag meiner Seiten eingefügt. Soweit alles bestens. Doch nun möchte ich gerne onselectstart="return false" in einem Formular aufheben. Weil ich das da nicht so praktisch finde, wenn der Benutzer seine Eingaben nicht markieren und kopieren kann. Wie könnte man das machen? Verstehe leider nicht sehr viel von Javascript, darum bitte um eine verständliche Antwort.  
Ach noch was. Bitte keine Bemerkungen wie: Wozu braucht man das? oder Ist in Opera und Firefox ehh nutzlos. Bietet keinen Schutz und so weiter. Das weiss ich alles schon. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Gumbo (28. Juli 2006)

Trotz der Bitte: Was hast du dagegen, dass ein Benutzer Teile der Webseite markiert/auswählt?


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Vllt. will An_dy das niemand den Content der Seite markiert, kopiert und klaut.
Aber da kann ich schon im voraus sagen das man das über den Quellcode machen kann / könnte.

Oder man drückt einfach Strg und A.
Oder funktioniert das dann auch nicht mehr?


----------



## an_dy (28. Juli 2006)

@ Gumbo
Ich habe meine Gründe dafür, die ich hier nicht näher erklären möchte.

@ tobee
Wie schon geschrieben, das weiss ich selber alles schon. Strg und A geht auch nicht mehr. Auch die kompliziertesten Mausklicks funktionieren nicht mehr, der Text oder was auch immer lässt sich nicht markieren. Aber nur bei aktiviertem Javascript!

Wie gesagt, ich bitte um Hilfestellung, wie ich das in einem Formular wieder aufheben kann. Und bitte nicht um die Beweggründe, warum man so etwas macht. Zu diesen Themen findet man haufenweise Stellungnahmen die dafür oder dagegen sprechen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Ich denke sowas kannst Du nur machen wenn Du genau weisst wo sich das Formular auf der Seite befindet. Du koenntest dann eine Funktion nutzen die ueberprueft ob in dem Bereich geklickt wurde und dementsprechend einen Wert zurueckliefern.

Uebrigens, man braucht weder wilde Klicks noch irgendwelche Tastenkombinationen um die Seite "klauen" zu koennen. Selbst bei aktiviertem JavaScript.


----------



## an_dy (28. Juli 2006)

Kann man sowas nicht über das form-Tag lösen? 
Beispiel: Alles innerhalb dieser form-Tags soll aufgehoben sein?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Ich denke nicht. Meiner Meinung nach musst Du die Koordinaten der Klicks abfragen und mit den Koordinaten des Formulars vergleichen.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube das geht nicht weil das der body Tag quasi über dem form Tag steht.
Und so wird dann die Vererbung des body Tags wirksam.

Korrigiert mich falls ich gerade einen sch**ß erzähle


----------



## an_dy (29. Juli 2006)

Ich bedanke mich mal für die Antworten. Ich werde mal versuchen, das andersweitig zu lösen.


----------

